# Help! Mites?



## Ashmiller (Aug 15, 2020)

Hello, I am in need of help with my Nigerian dwarf wether. He is 8 months old and I have struggled with skin issues pretty much his whole life. He lives with another Nigerian doeling who does not have the same problems. I have treated him with cylence pour on numerous times, and was hoping lice would be just a winter time problem. However, his skin looks worse than ever now. He was treated with the pour on about a month ago and I also copper bolused him then when I started to notice the hair loss around his eyes. Should I treat again with pour on? Should I try another oral dewormer ( I have used cydectin in the past)? It almost looks like dandruff throughout the coat but I am most concerned about his poor face and ears. It almost looks like “rain rot” that horses can get. Otherwise he seems very healthy and happy. Thanks in advance with any help, I’m feeling very frustrated😩


----------

